# Urlaub /Angeln am Bentota- Srilanka



## Rutentester (30. November 2009)

#hhallo Freunde, bin noch neu in der Runde u. habe noch wenig Erfahrung im
Board.Im febr.Reise ich nach Sri Lanka ans Mündungsdelta d.Bentota ( Club Bentota ). 
Frage: hat von Euch einer dort schon Geangelt U. kann ein paar Tipps geben.
Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus

Rutentester Jochen, o. d.m.d.Penn schläft:vik:


----------



## xpudel666x (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Urlaub /Angeln am Bentota- Srilanka*

Ich war schon dort, habe allerdings nicht geangelt..
Grundsätzlich solltest du auf jeden Fall eine krätigerere Spinnrute mitnehmen. Dazu ordentlich Kunstköder.. Wobbler und Popper vor allem.

Damit kannst du auf jeden Fall schon mal was anfangen.


----------



## Rutentester (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Urlaub /Angeln am Bentota- Srilanka*

Frohes Neues noch
@xpudel666x!!! danke für die Info u. Entschuldige meine späte Antwort.

Tschüss Rutentester


----------



## Sassone (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Urlaub /Angeln am Bentota- Srilanka*

Ich war vor einigen Jahren auf Sri Lanke (Hikkaduwa) und hatte eine leichte Spinnrute im Gepäck. Mit dieser habe ich mich dann bei ablaufendem Wasser auf einen Fels nahe der Riffkante gestellt und das tiefere Wasser abgeblinkert...
Irgendwas hat dann meinen Blinker genommen, mir innerhalb kürzester Zeit die 150m 25er Mono von der Rolle gezogen und sich dann mit einem Abriss verabschiedet.. 
Damit war das Angeln in diesem Urlaub auch schon gelaufen..

Ansonten könnte ich beim Schnorcheln dort große Hornhechte, kleine Barrakudas und kleine Haie enddecken...sowie mehrere Arten an Stachelmakrelen verschiendenster Größe...


----------



## xpudel666x (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Urlaub /Angeln am Bentota- Srilanka*

Vermutlich ne fette Stachelmakrele oder sowas.. würde immer mit geflochtener so in 0,20mm fischen. Richtig gute Rolle (penn slammer oder sowas). Da kann man schon etwas gegen halten.


----------



## Sassone (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Urlaub /Angeln am Bentota- Srilanka*

Ja, jetzt bin ich auch schlauer.. wusste damals nicht, was mich erwarten würde...das Gerät war deshalb etwas unterdimensioniert... denke aber auch, dass das eine der Stachelmarkelen war..


----------



## guese1 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Urlaub /Angeln am Bentota- Srilanka*

Hallo
War auch in Hikkaduwa
Bin Dort mit nem Fischer rausgefahren,immer so ca.30km.Habe eigenes Gerät mitgehabt(30-50lbs) viel geschleppt.Barakudas,kingfisch,thun Sail aber alles nichts grosses (bis ca 30Kg)viel improwisiert vonFallrohren Rutenhalter und so weiter.Hat sehr viel Spass gemacht für kleines Geld.Am Strand hinter den Riffen fischen die Einheimischen mit Köder aus Tang.Barschart zwischen 2 und 5 Kg.gehen richtig ab.Ich habe das zig mal angeschaut und auch versucht aber nicht gebacken gekriegt.gruß guese1


----------



## ceylonsbest (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Urlaub /Angeln am Bentota- Srilanka*

Hallo nach Europa,
habe mich gerade angemeldet und bin wohl zu spät zu dieser Thema gelandet :-( jedoch biete ich gerne meine Kenntnisse und auch fischen am Bentota Fluß für interessierte gerne an. Wir fischen am Flußmündung mit Boot - hauptsächlich auf Baracuda, Barramundi sowie Paraw ...sind so die Jagdfische von uns. Haben tolle Ausrüstung - Penn/Abu Garcia/ Mitchell/ Daiwa etc. Sollte Jemand oder gar mehrere Angler Interesse an einem Angelreise haben berate gerne und organisiere es mit allen drumherum.  Bei Interess auch  Hochseefischen.
Grüße aus dem Insel
Hier meine Kontaktdaten via Webadresse:
www.ceylonsbest.com
Judith:m


----------

